# Anerkennung für unser Anglerboard



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2003)

Danke an Broesel, der uns  informiert hat:m 

Auch ausserhalb unserer "kleinen Welt des Angelns" ist man schon auf das Anglerboard aufmerksam geworden.

So zum Beispiel in der aktuellen Ausgabe der Zeitschrift "Computerbild". 
Dort werden diverse Sportforen im Internet vorgestellt. Unter anderem auch das Anglerboard als "die Seite für Angler".

Dort heißt es dann auf Seite 113:

Angler-Foren
Fragen nach guten Revieren, etwa für Hechte und Karpfen, werden im größten Web-Forum für Angler unter
"Anglerboard.de" bestimmt beantwortet.

Wir bedanken uns für diese Anerkennung und geben sie in vollem Umfange an unsere Mitglieder und Partner weiter, ohne die das Anglerboard heute nicht das wäre, was es geworden ist


----------



## Jirko (23. Mai 2003)

super. genau diese presse benötigen wir, in der hoffnung,

- noch mehr mitglieder
- noch mehr fragen
- noch mehr antworten
- noch mehr wissen
- noch mehr freunde 

... unser anglerboard ist so gigantisch gut um nicht zu sagen GEIL :z #h


----------



## Klausi (23. Mai 2003)

Tolle Sache für uns #h #h


----------



## Stonie (23. Mai 2003)

#r für alle


----------



## Rotauge (23. Mai 2003)

Gute Werbung, ist das. Die Computerbild ist ja wirklich weit verbreitet, auch wenn sie nicht mein Dingen ist. Aber so werden wir noch bekannter.


----------



## nikmark (23. Mai 2003)

......wenn die das schon mitgekriegt haben, sind wir wirklich gut !

:z :z :z


----------



## angeltreff (23. Mai 2003)

Ich kann bestätigen, dass in der CB-Redaktion ein Angler sitzen muss. Wird in letzter Zeit öffter mal über Anglerseiten berichtet. :g


----------



## Samyber (23. Mai 2003)

Dem ist nicht`s hinzuzufügen !!!!:k :k :k :k


----------



## Jürgen Chosz (23. Mai 2003)

:z :z :m


----------



## nachoman (23. Mai 2003)

#r #r #r #r #r


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Mai 2003)

Na also, geht doch


----------



## ZwinckerEd (27. Mai 2003)

...endlich mal was gutes inner "Bild"...:m


----------



## Garfield0815 (8. Juni 2003)

#6 #6 #6 #6 #r #r Wer sagt`s denn....


----------



## Kunze (8. Juni 2003)

Hallo!

Qualität setzt sich igendwann immer durch. 

Gut so. #6 #h


----------



## Carpmaster23 (8. Juni 2003)

Ich kann nur #r #r #r sagen !!!!

Gruß @ all


----------



## Mac Gill (9. Juni 2003)

In der neuen Angelwoche ist auch ein Bericht drin, wo "www.anglerboard.de" erwähnt ist!:z :z :z  

-> habt ihr den auch gesehen? (such, such)
Die Überschrift habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf, aber es war ein grün hinterlegter.

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## ralle (16. Juni 2003)

Auch in der Computerbild wurde das Angelboard erwähnt !!
 Ich glaube war die Webseite welche mit die meisten Clicks hatte.


----------

